# Low Motivation Factor



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a notebook full of ideas but I'm having trouble getting motivated and started this year. Anyone else feeling this?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

yep, but it might be because I can't go to the state park and set up or throw my Halloween party due to a little one being born about the first week of October. That always seems to dampen spirits a bit. 

Also currently blame the weather as rain always gets you down. Just head over to the OMG clock is ticking page and try some shock factor on days left to get your blood moving.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I totally re-organized and cleaned my workroom so as to be ready when inspiration hits. So far, I'm still waiting . . . . .


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

drevilstein said:


> I have a notebook full of ideas but I'm having trouble getting motivated and started this year. Anyone else feeling this?


Hang in there, having some down time is good, lets the brain rest a bit. Maybe look through any Halloween catalogs, the how-to thread in the forum, or maybe someones blog. If you really need to, do some little project that may be part of a larger one, make some eyes or hands for example. Above all, do not turn Halloween into a job, it kills the fun.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think Bone Dancer's suggestion about doing a small project to get the juices flowing is a good one. Sometimes the motivation is lacking because you're looking at how much you think needs to be done and it's a little overwhelming. Take a look at the notebook of ideas and see if there's a project or subset of a project that might require maybe a few hours to a couple days to complete.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A nice $20 prop challenge might be just the ticket to recharge our batteries, just saying


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hairazor said:


> A nice $20 prop challenge might be just the ticket to recharge our batteries, just saying


^:jol:I'm with Jan. The prop challenge usually jumps starts many, many Halloween souls. Busy minds, makes busy fingers which equals busy prop makers....just saying....


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Hate to pop everyones bubble, but I finished my plague doctor mask and really haven't done much else since then, Coffin Im building is in pieces in garage. And the heat in FL is back, and that won't help matters much. So we can all woe together. Except for P5. She a thousand miles a minute this year...and by the looks of it, her haunt will be the one to envy this year!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

matrixmom said:


> Hate to pop everyones bubble, but I finished my plague doctor mask and really haven't done much else since then, Coffin Im building is in pieces in garage. And the heat in FL is back, and that won't help matters much. So we can all woe together. Except for P5. She a thousand miles a minute this year...and by the looks of it, her haunt will be the one to envy this year!


:jol:From your lips to Halloween's ears! I have so much to do, so much....and I keep thinking up new ideas, or seeing them on Pinterest.... Thanks for your kind words though. I don't think my haunt is going to be that great this year, but it is going to be a whole new look for me. Little by little I think it will grow into something great though. And I have had TONS of help from Bobzilla, he has done more for my 2015 haunt this year than even me. I'm trying to catch up though, he just goes fast forward on everything. With Robert's help, I got my first projector last week, so that is going to be a great addition to the cemetery this year. And I just bought Mr. Chicken's tombstone projection yesterday, it is going to wow the crap out of people this year.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

So true. Haven't even been on the forums much until recently, although getting out here has given me a jump-start and I'm finally putting a couple of projects in motion!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Watch a horror movie, look at some Youtube vids, play some eerie sound effects, listen to some old pipe organ music, dont wait to get motivated, motivate yourself! maybe go through some old Halloween boxes, you might find some goodies you forgot about. I have a Halloween project box..well boxes actually. I have some new lanterns that I will weather and add lights to, some old parts from Radio shack to make flicker lights, stuff like that i keep in those boxes so that if i dont really feel like taking on a big project, there is still little stuff to make that makes a big impact at night, visually or for audio purposes. Look up craft projects, maybe something not even haunt related. Maybe gathering ideas to make crafts that you can give out at work scary stuff or even..dare i say it...CUTE!! blaach...leaves a bad taste in my mouth. Anyway, best of luck!!!!!bb


----------



## Deadlands (Jun 13, 2011)

I had a huge burst of motivation a couple of weeks ago. I knocked out probably half of the tombstones needed for this year's re-imagined cemetery, finished up a figure for one of our rooms, and fabricated a maquette armature for the full-sized war horse I'm building over the summer.

Then I got bogged down in a job. But the awesome thing about that? That check is going to buy a new Immortal Mask this year, and provide startup to get my own studio going. So, even though I don't get to work on my Halloween stuff, I keep that in mind. Real world work means I get to play even harder later down the road.


----------

